# Kids Party



## artvandalay38 (Aug 23, 2010)

We’re going to have a Halloween party for the kids in the neighborhood this year. We’d like it to be an annual tradition. The kids will be between 2 and 10 years old.

I’ve seen plenty of good ideas for food on here, but I’m looking for games the kids can play. Any ideas? I thought about setting up bowling pins and using a small uncarved pumpkin as the bowling ball. Or maybe a bean bag type game using a plastic skull. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28161&highlight=kid+party


----------



## artvandalay38 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks. There is some good stuff there.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

This will be my second year doing this and from my experience last year I do know that Pumpkin Bowling, Balloon Pop, and Can Knockdown are absolute musts for my neighborhood kids. I made a Jack O' bean bag board that the older kids had fun with but the younger ones had some trouble with. We sort of ran it like a carnival and the kids had a blast "winning" prizes.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Heres a video of a game we do every year and the kids love it-
Pin the Skull on the Skeleton




Dollar Trees have these jointed cut-out cardboard skeletons this year too! Only a buck!
There are other games on my channel as well like Bloody Ring Toss and Pumpkin Patch Bean Bag Toss that might work for you too. Basically any birthday or party games will work, but just add a Halloween theme to it!


----------

